# More than 500 run to remember Liam



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

_By ELENI HIMARAS
The Patriot Ledger_

PLYMOUTH - More than 500 people participated in the inaugural Plymouth Police and Fire 5K Road Race yesterday morning.

The race was held to benefit the Liam Macomber Memorial Fund, which helps children on the South Shore. Liam was the infant son of Plymouth police officer Matthew Macomber and his wife, Melissa.

He died last September after Melissa Macomber placed him in bed with his father when she left for work. About three hours later, Matthew Macomber awoke and found the 8-month-old boy lodged between the bed's footboard and mattress.

''For such a short amount of time my little boy was on this earth. For people to remember him, it's overwhelming,'' said Liam's maternal grandmother, Donna Cook of Plymouth, while she waited at the finish line.

Many of the runners and walkers were friends of the Macombers.

Terry Comeau, 33, of Carver, is the wife of a Plymouth police officer. She walked with her mother-in-law, Gloria Comeau of Plymouth, and her young son, Daniel.

''They really all come out. It's great,'' Terry Comeau said of the police department. ''This helps everybody.''

The weather conditions were good for running: slightly overcast and breezy.

''The sun wasn't shining, which was great for me, because it wasn't too hot,'' said State Police officer Bill Bates, 36, of Plymouth, who used to work with Matthew Macomber.

Bates ran ahead while his wife pushed their young children in a stroller.

Other runners did not know the family but still came out to show their support.

''Good cause, good exercise,'' said Kelly Hannon, 43, of Plymouth.

She said she hopes to run in the race every year.

The course began and ended at the East Bay Grille, where a barbecue was held following the race. The overall men's and women's winners, John Noland of Kingston and Taryn Kenney of Waltham, received embroidered jackets.

For more information about the race, visit *plymouthpolice5k.com*.

*Race results *

*Overall Men*

John Noland, Kingston, 17:15; Mike Norton, East Falmouth, 17:25; Kevin Bickerstaff, Plymouth, 18:03; Angel Martin, New Bedford, 18:23; Kevin Horton, Kingston, 18:45; Matt Stas, Kingston, 19:10; Michael Ostrowski, Barnstable, 19:23; Peter Burns, Plymouth, 19:34; Nathan Siple, Plymouth, 19:50; Steven Rooney, Plymouth, 20:08.

*Overall Women*

Taryn Kenney, Waltham, 18:46; Holly Madden, Scituate, 19:58; Kara Diegoli, Plymouth, 20:44; Nancy Porter, Sagamore Beach, 20:52; Stace Beaulieu, Falmouth, 20:55; Beth Soukhaner, Plymouth, 21:10; Kimberly Post , 22:06; Danielle Smith, Pembroke, 22:27; Racahel Horwitz, Cambridge, 22:42; David Newcombe, Plymouth, 23:47.

*Age Group Winners*

Up to 13 - Kate Dennison, Duxbury, 39:54; Matthew Putney, Kingston, 23:21.

14 to 19 - Sarah Vecchi, Plymouth, 24:40; Kevin Horton, Kingston, 18:45.

20 to 29 - Kara Diegoli, Plymouth, 20:44; Kevin Bickerstaff, Plymouth, 18:03.

30 to 39 - Stace Beaulieu, Falmouth, 20:55; Mike Norton, East Falmouth, 17:25.

40 to 49 - Holly Madden, Scituate, 19:58; Michael Ostrowski, Barnstable, 19:23.

50 to 59 - Jeanne Vieira, Middleboro, 24:22; Wayne Alukonis, Plymouth, 20:09.

60 to 98 - Julie Kemp, Plymouth, 45:10; Rick Stetson, Duxbury, 20:16.

Courtesy of coolrunning.com

_Eleni Himaras may be reached at [email protected] ._

Copyright 2006 The Patriot Ledger
Transmitted Monday, September 25, 2006


----------



## Piper (Nov 19, 2004)

A few of us Piped the race, it was a great turn out (approx 650 runners). The Plymouth PD guys who organized it should be really proud of themselves. I'll post a reminder before next years race.


----------



## Buford T (Feb 12, 2005)

Great run, well organized, but need a few more porta potties for next year.


----------

